# Who needs a shredder when you have a Hav?



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Went into the laundry room and this is what I found a few minutes later...


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL... I love the look they are giving you. "Awww, come on Mom, how could we resist...it was so much fun!" Too cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL
Ann, check their breath because from the look on their face I don't think they did it.  I think they are waiting for you to tell them who did it!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I see the expression where each of them is telling you, "he did it."


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

UH...oh...Scooter looks guilty - he's wearing some TP on his head.....lol


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Guilty! Do they shred underwear too? Mine does.

The color of your bathroom walls looks like the same color of mine...Benjamin Moore??


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

how absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Guilty! Do they shred underwear too? Mine does.
> 
> The color of your bathroom walls looks like the same color of mine...Benjamin Moore??


Yes but I don't remember the color, it's the darker shade of the kitchen & family room.

We hide underwear from them, they lose their minds, it's like puppy crack or something!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Who dun it???


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann, finally, your dogs are normal Havanese. Your post had indicated they had not found the TP. Now you will have to keep the bath room doors closed, no more having the paper on nice pretty rollers. Scooter and Murphy are official members of the Havanese TP Shredders Club.

Congratulations Scooter and Murphy, you are super cute members. We are not sure but it looks like Scooter might have started your initiation.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Enough said! My avatar is Rosa the shredder!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, those innocent little faces are too cute. They couldn't have possible done that.:wink:
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL I love it!! What wicked, wicked little boys. HA ! :laugh:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Now you will have to keep the bath room doors closed, no more having the paper on nice pretty rollers. Scooter and Murphy are official members of the Havanese TP Shredders Club.


LOL that is what I was thinking, TP does not go on the roller in this house.

Ann they are too funny. Wait till they really start telling on each other, Monte always gives himself away by growling at Riley when he has something he is not suppose to have.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have to agree with you Sandi, Scooter was the one who had tp in his mouth so I'd guess he was the instigator! They never got to the paper before, except one roll that was left on the floor. We went to bed, all lights are out and we hear...rip...rip... Turn the lights on and Scooter had the entire (new) roll and was shredding it. Couldn't help but laugh at that too!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I wish mine would do it just so I could have a cute picture like that. But like they say, be careful what you wish for. They sure get into everything else though so I will count my blessing they have not discovered the TP yet.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hey mom look what we killed for you...*

aren't you proud of our shredding skills...see how tuff we are with that tp. Just watch me tear it up. What you are cleaning it up, i could still make it even smaller, and smaller.

See watch me bite it and shake it....grrr grrr I'm so tuff!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ha! Don't you love the partners in crime look....do I detect a small smirk on Murphy's face? :laugh:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They do make me laugh! How can I possibly be mad at those little faces?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Rofl just those faces. They just scream, "What? not us." hahahaha


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, I can't even believe that you're blaming those poor boys for that mess. I bet they found it there and were in the process of cleaning it up for you. 
They were framed.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I am surprised they didn't get into the ones on the stand next to the toilet!! 

They were playing... you can't be mad!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I wasn't mad, how could I be at those little faces? They've never done that again but I won't be surprised if they do!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

From Scooter & Murphy...

Our daddy decided to move the Tivo from the basement up to the family room today and we were his helpers. There were some boxes from new cables that needed to be broken down so we offered to help him. Mommy thought it was funny but daddy didn't because he said he wouldn't have made the pieces so small. The photos aren't so good because all Mommy could find was her phone and she was laughing really hard. We were just trying to help...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It looks like they had a whole lot of fun "helping." Look at Scooter...what a ham !!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

HA...TOO FUNNY!! 
In the 2nd one, Scooter's looking at you as if to say "We're not in trouble, are we??"


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

ROFL Ann this is just too funny. What wonderful helpers they are. haha


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just hav'n a little fun!! What's the big deal, mom?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Soooooo cute and funny! lol Ah, it's just paper. Easy to clean and so much fun to watch being shredded to smithereens.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Havs aren't the only ones who like to play with the TP!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Michele, you must be having so much fun with Julian - what a cutie!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a sweetheart. LOL


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How old is Julian?*

He is such a big boy already!


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I have seen all those innocent looks before, both on My furbaby and my real babys rofl so so funny and way to cute. One of those "I should not laugh and encourage them" moments.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ohhhh, I just love him Michele!


----------



## Ellie's Mom (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh no! Ellie is a terrible shredder as well...


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

hahaha I love this thread!
Maddie doesn't need anyone to help her open her Christmas presents...Roscoe's just like "um, I was just like, bringing this to you mom, you know, so you can throw it away..."


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

oh those are just too cute.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I love this thread - here's Panda the first time she "found" the TP. Then she found the Christmas wrapping paper! Now there isn't a roll of tp attached to the roller anywhere in the house!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The funny thing is that you can't even be mad, they're so cute sitting in a pile of shredded paper!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I laughed at her - DH says I'm just encouraging bad behavior - I say, she'll do it anyway, might as well enjoy it!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

waybrook said:


> I laughed at her - DH says I'm just encouraging bad behavior - I say, she'll do it anyway, might as well enjoy it!


I know they are just too cute!


----------

